# Healthy cat is walking strangely



## jumpingjack (Oct 27, 2009)

A couple of days ago, I noticed our three year old neutered male looked like he was limping. I had a feel all round his leg and shoulder, and he didn't seem to have anything wrong at all (and he didn't get annoyed with me for fiddling about with him). I presumed he had just jumped from something too high and maybe jolted one of his joints, but now he is walking strangely. It's like he's old, his back is a bit arched and his legs are quite stiff. In all other ways, he's fine, eating, pooping, and lolling on the bed for cuddles. His eyes are clear, he's happy to be stroked all over, and he can bend his back the other way when he feels like it.

I was just wondering if any of you had come across this behaviour, and if I should trouble the vet, if he seems normal in every other way?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally, unless something obviously needs immediate attention, I tend to leave things 48 hours before arranging a vet visit if there's been no improvement in that time. Cats are amazingly good at hiding pain, tho' if he didn't complain at your examining his leg, it may well not hurt.

Hopefully it is just a jolted joint, but I'd take him on the basis it's lasted this long, plus it's better to have a *wasted* visit now than ending up wishing you'd taken him earlier if it gets worse. 

Ian


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

It sounds like he's pretty uncomfortable, so if he were mine I'd get him checked out by the vet. If they can't find anything medically wrong, they will probably give him an anti-inflammatory which doesn't take long to start working and should see him through the worst of the problem.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

If he was my Baby I would be at the vets.
Better to be safe than sorry.
Cats do tend to hide their pain.

Let us know how you get on. x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

although he may be walking strangely, it may not be his legs that are the problem - he may be 'guarding' his stomach as he walks, and his discomfort could be internal


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Is your cat an outdoor cat? If so, as he has already been showing symptoms for a couple of days, which are now getting worse, I would definitely take him to the vet without delay. 

It could be that he has been in an accident (have you checked his claws to see if any of them are shredded or torn?), and has some internal damage. Walking with an arched back and stiff legs sounds like a cat in pain to me. 

Sorry to alarm you. I hope I am wrong and the vet finds nothing seriously wrong.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Have you looked in his mouth for ulcers on his tongue? There is an illness (I wont mention it) that can cause limping. Just a thought!!


----------

